
Onbrand Grader – grade the branding of your website - ariellong
https://onbrandgrader.com
======
ariellong
* We are on Product Hunt today! - will be answering all questions there / emails.

Branding > conversion Win the ZMOT, strengthen awareness, shorten decision
making, grow loyalty - it's all about branding. But many brands don't have
strong branding for their website, while online touching points becoming
primary. How strong is your website branding? The free tool grades it from 4
objective aspects: consistency, message, visibility, accessibility. Share your
score and thoughts with us!

